# Fedor Emelianenko (Casting Punch)



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I always wondered whats up with Fedors punches. When he does them they seem amazingly powerfull and amazingly fast. When i tried it i felt like my shoulder was going to dislocate. Seems like a hard thing to perfect... no wonder only the best fighter in the world can throw like that.


----------



## DrHouse (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice find, I always thought it was just a really random punch. Turns out it's a very technical punch.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

pretty cool, i knew fedor had a different style of punch than most but i never noticed it was like that, good find


----------



## MaZZacare (Oct 24, 2009)

huh i always wondered why he threw punches like that


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I was a decent kickboxer before I bought Fedor's book, it took me months to learn the jab, hook, and cross from it but now that I have, I've improved tenfold.


Makes you giggle when people think he throws "wild looping punches."


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

You better have strong wrists and shoulders, and a good knowledge of the throws that you can follow through with, if you're going to throw that punch.

That guy, "Reilly Bodycomb" has got to change his name. It's automatic uhhuhuhhhuhuhhh.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> You better have strong wrists and shoulders, and a good knowledge of the throws that you can follow through with, if you're going to throw that punch.
> 
> That guy, "Reilly Bodycomb" has got to change his name. It's automatic uhhuhuhhhuhuhhh.


I think to throw any efficient and powerful punch you need strong wrists and shoulders? 

This punch is GREAT for setting up a simple double-underhook against anyone with a wrestling stance, sends their arms way up. The guy in the video is kind of a flake though, let's get a Fedor clinic video!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> I think to throw any efficient and powerful punch you need strong wrists and shoulders?
> 
> This punch is GREAT for setting up a simple double-underhook against anyone with a wrestling stance, sends their arms way up. The guy in the video is kind of a flake though, let's get a Fedor clinic video!


Yes, you're quite right, but this one requires a little more, plus more careful timing, considering the underhooks or throw you might be attempting afterward.

Seriously that guy was an uber dork. Fedor clinic video PLEASE.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Good explanation. I never knew why he threw that way.


----------



## sutemiwaza4tw (Sep 18, 2009)

In Soviet Russia, punch casts YOU!


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

sutemiwaza4tw said:


> In Soviet Russia, punch casts YOU!


Wow, nice one!


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

It takes a lot of practice and precision to start with. Power kicks in once you have mastered the technique.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Cool Vid, always wondered what the reasoning behind Fedor's punches were. It's like a swiss army punch for a guy with his skills.


----------

